# athearn U50，SOUTHERN PACIFIC，diesel loco



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)

U50，athearn


----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Fantastic detail. You just gotta torture me. I have never even seen such a loco, where do they come up with these things? It's on my wish list. Athearn is really putting out some nice work. Thanks.


----------



## Derailed loco (May 12, 2014)

Outstanding detail, one of the best I've seen.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

You got talent....

DT


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep' the Athearn SP U50s been around for a few years now.
would look a whole lot nicer setting on the rails instead of laying across a laptop.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Does it run?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, that is gorgeous!!

Not to belabor the point in the post about the centipedes, but would this be considered a B-B + B-B? :stroke:


----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Man, that is gorgeous!!
> 
> Not to belabor the point in the post about the centipedes, but would this be considered a B-B + B-B? :stroke:


Indeed, I think U50 is a B0-B0 locomotives,too


----------

